# Shooting on own property



## KAE (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a question. I want to actually get out and get some trigger practice, but I'm not sure of any ranges around my area. However, a few of my friends own plenty of land, and it wouldn't be too hard for us to set up some targets and practice. But I'm concerned about the legalities of this, is there any reason that we would get into some type of legal trouble for this?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2010)

Wish I could tell you legal of this but I do know that the laws were changed about a year or so ago.  

The way I understand the law is that you now are supposed to be, at least in my county, 1/4 mile from the closest house but you are okay until they complain and you are issued a cease and desist order by a LEO.  That being said I hear gun fire and target practice all the time (daily) by my neighbors.  I do not report them as I too occasionally want to fling a blue rock or sight in a rifle on the farm.  I do know that one neighbor who has a berm and occasionally has friends over calls the people living next to them out of courtesy when a lot of lead is going to be flung.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 18, 2010)

There are no state wide laws of general application, other than being 50 yards from a road.

As the above post indicates there may be county or city level restrictions, and you will just have to check the local ordinances.  Don't take what someone tells you as the fact (look at the postings here).  If the ordinances aren't on-line, go to the courthouse (or city hall), and look at them.


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 18, 2010)

Check with the county, and if they live in a city limits there may be city laws restricting.  Other than that, your fine as long as you stay 50 yards from the road and don't shoot across it.   I have a 100 yard range beside my house and although I get some complaints, I am perfectly legal.


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2010)

*shooting*

As long as your city or county has not made any special restrictions, you may shoot in a safe direction from anywhere on your property or even out your back door. The 50yd. rule applies to hunting. I shoot within 10 yds. of the road, into a target setup down in the woods. However I do live at the dead end of a road. Had a drunken neighbor complain about it, So "I" called the law and had the deputy explain the law to the drunken piece of trash and shut him up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 18, 2010)

> The 50yd. rule applies to hunting



The 50 yard rule applies to discharging a firearm.  Look it up.

You can do what you want to do, but don't tell someone else to engage in illegal conduct.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 18, 2010)

The way I read the 50 yard rule (16-11-103), it applies not just to hunting but to any shooting other than self defense.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Feb 18, 2010)

From my understanding, if you are outside the city limits (in the county), you can shoot a weapon as long as it is done in a safe environment and in a safe direction.  I live in Murray County and we shoot so much that our S.O. sent a deputy out to investigate and make sure we were in compliance.  We ended up talking guns for an hour and then he left.


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2010)

*Forgive me*



Twenty five ought six said:


> The 50 yard rule applies to discharging a firearm.  Look it up.
> 
> You can do what you want to do, but don't tell someone else to engage in illegal conduct.



Forgive me for leading anyone astray, but take note that I did say "As long as your city or county has not made any special restrictions" I guess we're just special up here out in the county. I'm very familiar with the code, but just as everything else; It's all about enforcement. How about folks who live on a public country road that have only a narrow lot with the back property line only 149' feet from the road, but 5 miles long bordering a river. Does that strip them of the right to discharge a firearm on their own property? I think not. How about them indoor ranges right next to the highway. Where's the legal "free ticket" for them. It's all about common sense, which is not so common any more.


----------



## KAE (Feb 18, 2010)

Found something on Municode for my city (Carrollton).



> Sec. 66-3. - Firearms; discharging.
> 
> It shall be unlawful to discharge a gun, pistol, pellet gun or other type of firearm within the city; provided, however, the chief of police is hereby authorized to issue a permit under rules and regulations to be established by such officer to ensure the safety of the general public to operate a gun or rifle range at such location or locations as he may prescribe, and provided further, this section shall not apply to police officers, sheriffs, security guards and others authorized by law to carry firearms.



Kinda suprised way out here, you need a permit just to shoot.


----------



## DYI hunting (Feb 18, 2010)

KAE said:


> Kinda suprised way out here, you need a permit just to shoot.



Another reason I love living in the country.  Sorry to hear.


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2010)

*????*



KAE said:


> Found something on Municode for my city (Carrollton).
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda suprised way out here, you need a permit just to shoot.



Dang, that sucks when a BB Gun becomes a NO NO. Here in our county, in the city limits you can't shoot a real firearm unless you get a nuisance permit to bust squirrels with a .410 but BB & pellet guns are O.K.


----------



## KAE (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, my friend's place might not be in the city, I'm not sure. I should ask though. I just live near the College here, but my friend lives off in the country, I just don't know if it is in Carrollton or not.


----------



## packrat (Feb 18, 2010)

*check it out*



KAE said:


> Well, my friend's place might not be in the city, I'm not sure. I should ask though. I just live near the College here, but my friend lives off in the country, I just don't know if it is in Carrollton or not.



Most counties have designated regions as incorporated "city limits". Sometimes "city limits" in counties with multiple cities , boundry off each other, leaving you back in square one when it comes to certain activities. But many more rural or country areas drop the "city limit" line at a certain point leaving it as just county maintained property with the city name. In other words there may be parts of a city that have different ordinances that give you more rope to do things such as shoot, raise livestock & so-on. Around here we just call it "out in the county."


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2010)

even worse in Roswell...no discharge of any firearms...including bb or pellet guns.   Bout the only thing they allow is slingshots...and I'm not too sure bout that even!


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 19, 2010)

My son's father-in-law lives in a rural area and owns about 25 acres. When he retired as a high school principal he really got into pistols and Black rifles. (Totally out of character for him) He started shooting on his property and a neighbor called him and cussed him out and had the police visit him. He was totally legal in what he was doing and the officer told him and the neighbor that. He stopped shooting on his own property because he didn't want any trouble with his neighbor. He had a back stop so safety wasn't a issue.  I wouldn't have been so nice.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 19, 2010)

gocargo said:


> I kid you not when I say that using a bow to shoot an arrow is illegal in the city limits of Norcross.



Also in the city of Roswell, Alpharetta and Johns creek GA. No bb gun or bow may be shot! Not sure about a flip aka slingshot! And in Roswell they wrote me a ticket/warning (10 days to comply) for not having a proper dry vent pipe. Crazy! 
oh, the vent hasn't been touch and it's been 90days. I wanted to go to court and so did the local newspaper!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> even worse in Roswell...no discharge of any firearms...including bb or pellet guns.   Bout the only thing they allow is slingshots...and I'm not too sure bout that even!



Well Newton County does not subscribe to the municipal code to check the law out where I live but did look up Covington the closest town with a stop light (15 miles) and even sling shots are a NONO.   

Just how a little boys and girls  supposed to grow up and learn how to handle themselves (and replace broken glass panes) these days.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> Forgive me for leading anyone astray, but take note that I did say "As long as your city or county has not made any special restrictions" I guess we're just special up here out in the county. I'm very familiar with the code, but just as everything else; It's all about enforcement. How about folks who live on a public country road that have only a narrow lot with the back property line only 149' feet from the road, but 5 miles long bordering a river. Does that strip them of the right to discharge a firearm on their own property? I think not. How about them indoor ranges right next to the highway. Where's the legal "free ticket" for them. It's all about common sense, which is not so common any more.



The 50 yard restriction is a state law, not a county restriction.  Just because some local deputy doesn't know the law doesn't mean that some other LEO will be as ignorant.

You can argue all the "what if's" you want, and like I say, do what you think is best for you,  but the law is clear.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> Forgive me for leading anyone astray, but take note that I did say "As long as your city or county has not made any special restrictions" I guess we're just special up here out in the county. I'm very familiar with the code, but just as everything else; It's all about enforcement. How about folks who live on a public country road that have only a narrow lot with the back property line only 149' feet from the road, but 5 miles long bordering a river. Does that strip them of the right to discharge a firearm on their own property? I think not. How about them indoor ranges right next to the highway. Where's the legal "free ticket" for them. It's all about common sense, which is not so common any more.



Hey pack, I am in complete agreement with your sentiments here.  I think it sucks that so many restrictions have been placed on shooting even a bb gun.  I also agree that any law that is not enforced may as well not exist, but any officer could decide to enforce it at any time.  I posted up the GA law for those who do not wish to take the chance.  One of my best deer stands used to be about 50 yards off a public road but you sure couldn't see it from there.


----------



## packrat (Feb 19, 2010)

*Future*



Twenty five ought six said:


> The 50 yard restriction is a state law, not a county restriction.  Just because some local deputy doesn't know the law doesn't mean that some other LEO will be as ignorant.
> 
> You can argue all the "what if's" you want, and like I say, do what you think is best for you,  but the law is clear.



For future reference, if any of our local ignorant LEOS need any legal advice, I'll have them contact you directly, until then I will continue to to do what I think is best and suggest others do the same. As for myself, I'd hate to live life afraid that every move I make may offend or impose undue stress on anyone or be under such scrutiny that I fear breaking a nit-picking law that is not enforced in our area. Maybe one day I will be met by an intelligent deputy that will write me up. I'll annie up and go on with my life. I understand the law, but also understand that a law unenforced is the same as no law at all. I do not suffer from "poinephobia" 

JUST FOR FUN SEE IF ANY OF THESE IDIOT LAWS APPLY TO YOUR HOMETOWN
http://www.idiotlaws.com/dumb_laws/georgia/

OR, SEE IF YOU ARE GUILTY OF A MISDEMEANOR
http://team.georgia.gov/DHR-ORS/DHR...er_Criminal_Record_Check_FAQs/Misdemeanor.pdf


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 19, 2010)

rospaw said:


> Also in the city of Roswell, Alpharetta and Johns creek GA. No bb gun or bow may be shot! Not sure about a flip aka slingshot! And in Roswell they wrote me a ticket/warning (10 days to comply) for not having a proper dry vent pipe. Crazy!
> oh, the vent hasn't been touch and it's been 90days. I wanted to go to court and so did the local newspaper!



Incorrect information here again. You must obtain a PERMIT before you can discharge a bow in Roswell.


----------



## rospaw (Feb 20, 2010)

Bowyer29 said:


> Incorrect information here again. You must obtain a PERMIT before you can discharge a bow in Roswell.


 I stand corrected SORTA! You must go to city hall and see the city administrator and set up an appointment for an offical to come out and inspect your propery, back drop, target and surrounding property before being able to receive a permit. Going by what i was told today I AM NOT ABLE TO DISCHARGE A BOW, CROSSBOW OR FLIP ON MY PROPERTY DUE TO MY LOT SIZE AND SETTING. So, in my case as a property owner in the fine city of Roswell I MAY NOT SHOOT A BOW,BB OR A SLINGSHOT IN THE CITY OF ROSWELL!


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 20, 2010)

packrat said:


> ... the drunken piece of trash ....



I think I may know who you're talking about. Is he a little east of Hiawassee?


----------



## Henpecked (Feb 20, 2010)

GrouseHiker said:


> I think I may know who you're talking about. Is he a little east of Hiawassee?



I think it is ridiculous that someone would be concerned and call the police after seeing one of their neighbors shooting firearms right out on the road, in plain violation of the law.  You just can't please some people.  

As for getting a permit to shoot in the city limits of Carrollton - I don't know the size of said city limits, but that sounds pretty generous.  Good luck getting the same in the vast majority of city limits located in the USA.


----------



## JWF III (Feb 20, 2010)

> OR, SEE IF YOU ARE GUILTY OF A MISDEMEANOR
> http://team.georgia.gov/DHR-ORS/DHR-...isdemeanor.pdf



One that got my attenetion...



> Discharging Firearm on Sunday 16-11-105



Wyman


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 21, 2010)

rospaw said:


> I stand corrected SORTA! You must go to city hall and see the city administrator and set up an appointment for an offical to come out and inspect your propery, back drop, target and surrounding property before being able to receive a permit. Going by what i was told today I AM NOT ABLE TO DISCHARGE A BOW, CROSSBOW OR FLIP ON MY PROPERTY DUE TO MY LOT SIZE AND SETTING. So, in my case as a property owner in the fine city of Roswell I MAY NOT SHOOT A BOW,BB OR A SLINGSHOT IN THE CITY OF ROSWELL!



Well, then for you, don't do it. If you need to shoot, or want to shoot at your home, maybe try the basement.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 22, 2010)

*Three quick points*

1-- There's a difference between "shooting on your property" and "having a private shooting RANGE on your property."    If you just shoot on your own property once in a while, but don't have "a range" set up there, you will probably not have to worry about county ordinances and zoning rules about shooting ranges.  If you have a "range" the county might regulate it.

2-- But if you don't have "a range" and just shoot on your property without a range, then you can't claim the benefits of the Shooting Range Protection Act or whatever that law is called. It's the law that says if you have a range, even a priviate one that isn't used often, after you've operated it for a year your neighbors cannot sue you to shut you down on the theory of noise nuisance.
But if you don't have a range, and just shoot once in a while on your land, will this law cover you? I don't think so. Your neighbors could complain about the noise and maybe get a court to order you to stop.

3-- Packrat got some bad information from his local cop.
The state law making it a misdemeanor crime to shoot within 50 yards of any road or street is not just for hunting. It's for recreational shooting and plinking, too.
Personally, I'd like to see them change this law to 25 FEET from the road, so long as you shoot at an angle that is away from the road or within 30 degrees of perpendicular to the road.


----------



## mudslingerford (Feb 24, 2010)

this is why i live in the country, im in mitchell co and 50 ft from the road, so walk out the back door and plink away!


----------



## RiverBend (Feb 28, 2010)

*Main question if 50 tards fromwhat part of rd*

I have called local leo's, state patrol, Ga states attourney and all 3 had different opinions, such as, edge of pavement, centerline, and one even said edge of right of way,(thats an additional 20 ft) all those make a big difference when your lot is only 140 feet deep, so, anyone know where the actaul measurement starts.
I got Mexicans (who'd thunk that), that moved in behind me after 30 years of living rural and etc, etc, now they call the leo's, I realy need to know what is lawful.


----------

